# Domio - Worlds first micro-vibration helmet speaker!



## Domio Co (Jun 23, 2016)

Here are some pictures to give you an idea of what the unit looks like mounted to a helmet


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, you didn't read the rules. 

How many different helmet constructions did you test this on? Hardshell, in mold, helmets with lots of vents, multi impact softshell helmets? Is it easily removable when I bash my head on it and it breaks my helmet? Is it impact rated? Waterproof? 


Also your main competitor is probably outdoor tech selling Bluetooth chips for $119 that don't glue to your helmet. Honestly this is a product solving a problem that doesn't exist. Good luck.


----------



## Domio Co (Jun 23, 2016)

Nivek said:


> Well, you didn't read the rules.
> 
> How many different helmet constructions did you test this on? Hardshell, in mold, helmets with lots of vents, multi impact softshell helmets? Is it easily removable when I bash my head on it and it breaks my helmet? Is it impact rated? Waterproof?
> 
> ...


We have tested Domio on just about every make and model of helmet that you can think of. Solid, lots of vents, everything. It is very easy to remove the device from the helmet. The mount is attached to the helmet via adhesive, but the unit itself locks onto the mount via a twisting motion. That means if you want to switch to a different helmet, all you have to do is lock the device onto the mount on the other helmet. Domio is shock resistant and waterproof. 

I highly recommend you check us out at domio.co for more information, as well as to see fans react to using the Domio unit at the GoPro Mountain Games in Vail Colorado. 

You can also check us out on Instagram @domio.one


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Taylor Swift?????


----------



## Domio Co (Jun 23, 2016)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Taylor Swift?????


What? We thought everybody loved listening to songs about ex-boyfriends while shredding the craziest slopes in the world


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

And it looks like someone's slapped ya upside the head with a hockey puck and some super glue!!!!!


----------



## Domio Co (Jun 23, 2016)

Mizu Kuma said:


> And it looks like someone's slapped ya upside the head with a hockey puck and some super glue!!!!!


We are currently working on making the device as slim as possible. The problem is that slimmer devices tend to have far inferior battery performance. We want to make sure you don't have to go without music on the slopes because your Domio battery died. 

Check out our official launch video on our website domio.co. You can also see reactions of fans using the unit for the first time (its a pretty amazing experience)

The video provides a pretty good idea of what the device looks like on the helmet.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

The linky in the original post no worky for me.............if that's the kind of attention to detail we can expect........no thanks..........


----------



## Domio Co (Jun 23, 2016)

mojo maestro said:


> The linky in the original post no worky for me.............if that's the kind of attention to detail we can expect........no thanks..........


Unfortunately we are too new to this forum to post links yet. You will have to copy and paste the link into your address bar in order to go to the video. We can assure you that the video is well worth your time!


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

It is a very interesting device 
I have a few questions around safety of the footprint on helmet, and also usability Many competitions do not allow the Gopro on helmet due to the footprint of the mount and the go pro potentially getting caught in the mesh fence and causing kids to get entrapped. as others have posted that the footprint is intrusive. what does it look like with the puck removed and just the mount. Is the puck removable? also
Microphone. the second main use of my chips is to not have to take phone out to answer the phone. Is this just a speaker or is it also a headset. If the former than you need to rethink that, as I would not buy the product without headset capability, as the chips do that.

charging? how is that done?


thanks


----------



## Domio Co (Jun 23, 2016)

larrytbull said:


> It is a very interesting device
> I have a few questions around safety of the footprint on helmet, and also usability Many competitions do not allow the Gopro on helmet due to the footprint of the mount and the go pro potentially getting caught in the mesh fence and causing kids to get entrapped. as others have posted that the footprint is intrusive. what does it look like with the puck removed and just the mount. Is the puck removable? also
> Microphone. the second main use of my chips is to not have to take phone out to answer the phone. Is this just a speaker or is it also a headset. If the former than you need to rethink that, as I would not buy the product without headset capability, as the chips do that.
> 
> ...


Very good questions larrytbull!

In terms of the mount, we have taken great care to ensure that the mount is low profile enough so that it should not be able to be ensnared onto anything. Even with the Domio unit attached, it will be pretty hard to get the unit or the mount entangled onto anything while boarding. Any yes, the Domio unit is completely removable with a simple twist motion to unlock it from the mount.

In terms of a mic, we understand that a lot of people want to use this device to make calls with via their cellphone. That is why we are going to be releasing two versions of Domio. The first version (this version) will not feature a mic, and will only be able to playback music from your phone or other bluetooth enabled device. The second version will feature a mic and will have all the hands-free functionality you would expect on the device. The calling-enabled Domio will be announced at the end of July so stay tuned!

Charging will be done via a charging cable that will come with the device. To charge Domio you will simply have to unmount the device from your helmet and plug it in via the charging cable. Domio is going to come with a 1600mAh battery, and with 7hrs of battery life for a typical user, you should not expect to have to interrupt your snowboarding session to plug your device in. 

If you have any more questions please, don't hesitate to ask! You can also check out our website domio.co for more information


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Biggest complaint I have is that thing is HUGE. I might be interested if it was a third of the size.


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

*cool concept...too ugly*

Its got to be smaller/concealed...i could NEVER see myself rocking that big as orb on my helmet...i bet it does sound really good...like surround sound. i would definately be interested if it wasnt such an eye sore...


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

Ever consider integrating it into a helmet? i just cant get over having it sticking off my head.....also what if you fell directly on it wouldn't it crank your neck akwardly if it didnt detatch?


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

SteezyRidah303 said:


> ...also what if you fell directly on it?...


+1 for this.. It doesn't seem like landing on it will have a favorable outcome... cool idea though


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Screw the micro-vibration helmet speaker, I want micro-vibration snowboard pants.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ctoma said:


> Screw the micro-vibration helmet speaker, I want micro-vibration snowboard pants.


Just my underwear, no need for my knees to vibrate too!


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

So this is the look I can expect?


----------

